# Sputniks



## Pigeon.sputnik (Apr 22, 2010)

Dear pigeon fancier, 
we are a group of 8 students from HAN International University in Arnhem, the Netherlands. For our graduation assignment we have chosen to conduct research about pigeon racing products in the U.K., sputniks in particular. Our goal is to find out if there is room for improvement of sputniks. For that purpose we would like to ask you for 2 minutes of your time for answering 10 questions. By helping us, we can help the pigeon racing community. 
The link attached will take you to the survey. 
Thank you very much.
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/29BP3LL


----------

